

Pipefy – Organize and run all your processes in one place - alessioalionco3
http://www.pipefy.com/?ref=hackernews&amp;utm_source=hackernews

======
dalacv
This app is amazing. This is the first time i've seen business process
execution done right. I've looked at all kinds of BPMN modeling + Execution
engines and they just flat out are too cumbersome to use and they never get
the UI right. Having worked in various manufacturing companies for over 15
years, I would say that you guys have a chance to really make a huge impact to
the business community with this product. I have tons of feedback / questions
/ product enhancements. What is the best way to get those over to you?

~~~
dalacv
Product Enhancement Requests:

1) For fields: Can you add an auto-complete short-text field OR allow for free
text to be added to a select list

2) For Fields: Can we have a calculate-able automatic number type of field
that could be created automatically based on various tokens such as:

Token types:

'static text' \- static text that appears as is 'dd' \- the current day 'mm' &
'mmm' \- the current month in digit or character format 'yyyy' & 'yy' \- the
current year '999' \- an n-digit number that autoincrements for that phase or
pipe

3) Can labels have a type and a label field filter on that type?

------
alessioalionco3
Hi Guys! I am founder of Pipefy! We're a management tool that helps startups
to organize and run their processes in one place. We have free templates based
on the best practices of A/B Testing, Agile Software Development, Bug
Tracking, Content Marketing, B2B Sales Pipeline, Product Roadmap and others...

Today we finally finish our private beta and are open for free sign-ups! Would
love to hear your feed-backs!

~~~
simple10
I played around a bit and really like the templates. Makes it easy to quickly
get organized around typical startup tasks.

Where's the pricing page?

It's pretty difficult to get a team to commit to a new product without having
some idea of the future cost.

~~~
viktorbenei
+1 for pricing, and a suggestion: start accepting money as soon as you can. I
think this post summarises it quite well why it's important
[http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/06/13/43-lessons-
gro...](http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/06/13/43-lessons-growing-
from-0-to-1-million-in-revenue-twice/)

Good luck and thanks for the great product!

------
meira
Great app!

~~~
alessioalionco3
Thanks!

